
A map of California crop production - jsanford
http://exclav.es/2019/05/21/a-map-of-california-crop-production/
======
jsanford
Map link: [http://subject.space/projects-static/california-
crops](http://subject.space/projects-static/california-crops)

Try zooming ALL the way in on some color -- it shows field-level data.

From DWR "Crop Mapping 2014" open dataset:
[https://data.cnra.ca.gov/dataset/crop-
mapping-2014](https://data.cnra.ca.gov/dataset/crop-mapping-2014)

